# Here's What You'll Be Facing



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

The Zetas are a gang/drug cartel operating in northern Mexico and Texas, as well as elsewhere. Violent and well organized, they more or less have ousted the governments in the Mexican regions where they are headquartered and now rule with an iron fist.

This armored car of theirs was seized by the military. It can run at 110km per hour. 

If law and order fails, you'll face more than a handful of hungry looters or the occasional cannibal biker. You'll be facing groups like the Zetas, who are actually MORE capable than you are of surviving. They have deep pockets due to their drug operations and have been stockpiling food and weapons for quite some time. 

6 months after the power goes off, you don't want to see one of these vehicles pulling up while a spokesman with a bullhorn announces that you now live in the Kingdom of Zeta and half of everything you produce goes to the king.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

If they don't already own an oil refinery they should consider it. 
Wait they do.

Hope they have a killer heater & can attach a plow to the front of that thing. It's cold up here in Buffalo.


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

There will always be a bigger dog than you,fiction novels notwithstanding.

I laugh when I see folks who REALLY believe they can hold off TEOTWAWKI with an AK47.With a 5 year food stockpile. It gets to anarchy all you are is a larder (Walmart),nothing more.

Go WOLVERINES!!! Not. Its a movie.You will be killed by the BIG DOGS.


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

Gack! Hopefully they'll be like most other people and won't be able to find our house if they get this far. Maybe we could hide in the cellar with the rattle snakes lol.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

You wont stop this guy,how many dozers in your neck of the woods? 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZbG9i1oGPA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

ne prairiemama said:


> Gack! Hopefully they'll be like most other people and won't be able to find our house if they get this far. Maybe we could hide in the cellar with the rattle snakes lol.


They will just take what they want and burn it down to deny anyone shelter.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Looks like someone has been watching Doomsday, pretty sure the Anarchist "king" had a car just like that in the movie.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Ha, I'm not saying I'm an unstoppable force but that thing doesn't have a chance here. You couldn't get that jalopy up my driveway on a good day, if it's rained recently... Better bring a dozer or something with tracks.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Serve them several Molotov cocktails to show your hospitality. It doesn't look like there's too many ways out of that thing. Cook'em Danno!


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Now y'all are talking.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

So does the king pick up or should I deliver?

If you find yourself outgunned you have to decide what level of survival is acceptable to you. As unappealing as it may be serfs and peasants are integral to the king. Kind of a crappy way to survive but it isn't pushing up daisies. 

aka: When all else fails you better have a skill and a strong back.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

hintonlady said:


> So does the king pick up or should I deliver?
> 
> If you find yourself outgunned you have to decide what level of survival is acceptable to you. As unappealing as it may be serfs and peasants are integral to the king. Kind of a crappy way to survive but it isn't pushing up daisies.
> 
> aka: When all else fails you better have a skill and a strong back.


 I'm glad you said that, you'll be welcome in my Kingdom when TSHTF...:hysterical:


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

Oh heck, just attach a cable from the generator to all that metal and zap em!


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

My Freightliner would roll right over that. Or crush it. And it's 'contents'. Easily.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Darren said:


> Serve them several Molotov cocktails to show your hospitality. It doesn't look like there's too many ways out of that thing. Cook'em Danno!



Yeah, that's what I was thinking too. Drop a 24" tree in front and another behind, and light up the BBQ.

Also, the tires don't look that "armored", wonder what the top speed is back to Zetaville on 4 rims....

Smarter mouse traps simply encourage smarter mice.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

InvalidID said:


> I'm glad you said that, you'll be welcome in my Kingdom when TSHTF...:hysterical:


Okay, but you can forget about lima beans.

Oh yeah, as the years go by don't forget not to trust me as your cook. :nono:

Then, when the bigger dog comes along forgive me for switching sides. :whistlin:


I'm no dummy. I know how bread gets buttered...


----------



## willbuck1 (Apr 4, 2010)

They gotta come out sometime. Especially if they want to take your stuff. What they can build we can too.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Wonder if that thing could get through all my trees. I'm sure glad we didn't sell them off like so many around here have.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

hintonlady said:


> Okay, but you can forget about lima beans.
> 
> Oh yeah, as the years go by don't forget not to trust me as your cook. :nono:
> 
> ...


 I hate lima beans so no problem there. I notice you're in Il though, so I think you'd have to deal with King Ernie. I believe he'd be a fair and honest king though, as would I.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

the key will be and has always been to work together for a common cause , 235 years ago our countrymen faught a war against the worlds largest most powerfull army and won our indpendance the sum of a team is greater than it's parts


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

I have an old RV I was thinking of building up to look like a Mad Max armored type rig. The idea was to take it to Burningman and just go savage. Loot and pillage all the hippie artists and see what they think of real anarchy... LOL
Anyway, if I ever get around to that project mine will be bigger than this one, so I win by default right?


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

InvalidID said:


> I hate lima beans so no problem there. I notice you're in Il though, so I think you'd have to deal with King Ernie. I believe he'd be a fair and honest king though, as would I.


King? Pshaw.

EMPEROR.


----------



## timfromohio (Jun 19, 2007)

What concerns me far more than a Mexican drug gang driving an armored vehicle is seeing the local police proudly driving their new armored vehicle at the community day parade last year. The parade typically has police and fire vehicles from our own, as well as surrounding, townships. The township next to ours brought their brand new armored vehicle? Why they need this sort of equipment is absolutely beyond me. Why they actually field a SWAT team is beyond me. I live in suburban NEOhio.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

timfromohio said:


> What concerns me far more than a Mexican drug gang driving an armored vehicle is seeing the local police proudly driving their new armored vehicle at the community day parade last year. The parade typically has police and fire vehicles from our own, as well as surrounding, townships. The township next to ours brought their brand new armored vehicle? Why they need this sort of equipment is absolutely beyond me. Why they actually field a SWAT team is beyond me. I live in suburban NEOhio.


Because with the free money from the feds they can.


----------



## kabic (May 12, 2009)

Darren said:


> Because with the free money from the feds they can.


And the North Hollywood shootout tht happened in 1997 showed them what could happen if they didnt. This incident is also why a lot of departments have high powered rifles in the car now as well.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_Hollywood_shootout


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

hintonlady said:


> If you find yourself outgunned you have to decide what level of survival is acceptable to you. As unappealing as it may be serfs and peasants are integral to the king. Kind of a crappy way to survive but it isn't pushing up daisies.


Sometimes you just have to stand on your principles...

I'm not going to sell my soul for a bowl of soup...

Sometimes it may be better to be pushing up daisies then sell out...

One thing for sure, after it's over they'll be saying: Dang, that was one tough white boy...

Well planned defensive measures can eliminate that canned turkey...

Armored vehicles are just big cans of spam ready to be lit up...


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

If armed forces show up and explain what they need and how often and it looks like it might benefit me then I'll chip in. The problem is that it starts with your cabbages and then it ends with an hour alone with your wife and daughter.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

If you're packing light, shoot out the tires. Otherwise a .338 Xtreme will go through both sides (even though they've slanted the sides to cause most bullets to bounce off). Done. No worries. It's just light armor.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

NewGround said:


> Sometimes you just have to stand on your principles...
> 
> I'm not going to sell my soul for a bowl of soup...
> 
> ...


I promise not to be offended that maybe possibly you consider me a sell out  if you promise not to be offended when I consider the brazen attitude you described as reckless and potentially senseless.

I am a woman and I have two young daughters. While I am capable of serious kamikaze blowouts I see that as a means of last resort. Gambling your life at the first sound of a rebel yell seems a bit too drastic for my feminine motherly side.

I'm more of a clandestine, spend hushed hours with the second in command to gain favor and then send an icepick through the sinus cavity of the king when he forces an hour. One coldly calculating yet seductive courtier may gain access to the king a lot faster than a group of raging villagers. if not me then my daughters...

We all have ideas of how to handle things. I'm just a different cog in the wheel and smart enough to know what advantages a quietly ruthless female has to offer.

Long story short: I'm just as useful as the warrior set with my *seemingly* pacifist stance, who do you think unlocks the castle gates late in the night?


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Or for fun... 1 well placed teargas canister. It'd be fun to see em scramble to get out and you'd get a new toy.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

Divert water from a creek into a low laying field, flood it. Then, use bait in the form of weak looking fighters to draw their vehicle into the mud. Then as they emerge from their stuck truck pop them off like skunks under a yard light. Keep the grain alcohol for drinking and wound care.

You guys have watched too many war movies, lol.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

posting issues, double post erased.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

whew, take two steps back.... I'll try to wave hello at you all from my hammock in the "somewhere in the tropics" sun and fun.... no way I play war.


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

See, if it gets that bad, I don't even want to survive. Just let me die and go on to heaven.


----------



## Sweetsong (Dec 4, 2010)

That tank is why we should have had cement walls with armed guards and constant strafing at our borders for the past 30 years. That thing being able to be in Texas is beyond stupid. All the feel good stuff is just going to make us DEAD...or worse.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

hintonlady said:


> I promise not to be offended that maybe possibly you consider me a sell out  if you promise not to be offended when I consider the brazen attitude you described as reckless and potentially senseless.
> 
> I am a woman and I have two young daughters. While I am capable of serious kamikaze blowouts I see that as a means of last resort. Gambling your life at the first sound of a rebel yell seems a bit too drastic for my feminine motherly side.
> 
> ...


I'm so glad that you seem to like me:teehee: by the way, ever heard of jael in the Old Testament? 

I agree with you 100% women are much more devious than men.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I'm one of the devious females when it comes to fighting the enemy. I'm smart enough to know that I can't out gun or out muscle them. There are other ways to win the war.

They might take my food, but they'll have fun discovering which is safely consumable and which is the poison dups for the "takers" to enjoy at their leisure. The dups are normally used for rats and such, but I'm sure they would have the same effect on 2 legged vermin. 

For those who worry that I might accidentally eat from one of the dups, no way. I have everything dated, me and mine know which date is the deadly one.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Hope they've got shovels and chainsaws inside that rig... there'd be quite a yawning 'draw' to cross over, and 'numerous' trees across the road.

Unless they figure out how to move dirt and remove trees without stepping out, they 'will' have to get out. After a few 'grease stains', the others might decide to turn around and go elsewhere.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

There's no doubt what a devious insider could do but I'm talking about my own position here... 

When they come to give me the mark of the beast, I'll not take it. It will be easier to go along and maybe I could do some damage on the "inside" but those darn principles just stick in my craw...

It would have been easier at Masada to submit but they made their decision there too...

It would have been easier to accept Santa Anna's terms of surrender at the Alamo too...

I'll not be surrendering to a mexican drug cartel on American soil...

Now without adequate forces and defensive measures the smarter move would be to leave the homestead and go guerilla but what would be the point of surrendering to ruthless murderers... So they can torture you to find out where all your goods are stashed?

With two young daughters, well that's a mighty cross to bear in that situation... Let us pray it never comes to be...


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Most of these solutions are great until faced with an army. An armoured vehicle is becoming standard issue for many police departments and who is to say they cannot be commandeered. Then there is the back up, it probably would not be just one vehicle. A dozen ATVs with armed people thrown in, etc. This is the type of scenerio that highlites the need for community. That can be a difficult prep.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Personally, I like the missing rear tire look...just put 'er up on blocks for a few days...LOL!
Matt


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Over twenty years ago, a utility bought a couple of armored trucks for security to use at a power plant. The idea being that the gurads could use the truck as a mobile fort to take on anyone trying to get into the plant. When they took the trucks out to the firing range and tried to use them they found that the smoke from the gunfire quickly prevented the guards inside the truck from seeing anything. they quickly found out the armored trucks were useless.

Someone with more money than brains built that thing.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

Most of the scenarios presented are so far from reality it's laughable. There are simply too many armed citizens in this country. Look at how long the IRA lasted in a country largly without weapons available.

Wasn't it Admiral Hirohito that suggested the difficulty in concuring this land..
"there is a rifle behind every blade of grass"


----------



## Brokeneck (Mar 1, 2011)

When I hear that thing come clankin down the road it gets the 50 BMG through the grill, One more through the drivers side window! when the zombies start scramblin out I turn the boys loose! Problem solved....


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

timfromohio said:


> What concerns me far more than a Mexican drug gang driving an armored vehicle is seeing the local police proudly driving their new armored vehicle at the community day parade last year. The parade typically has police and fire vehicles from our own, as well as surrounding, townships. The township next to ours brought their brand new armored vehicle? Why they need this sort of equipment is absolutely beyond me. Why they actually field a SWAT team is beyond me. I live in suburban NEOhio.


Their form of prepping...thinking ahead. I live in the jungle of SE Ohio. Here the scum make meth labs: one hand cooking meth while the other holds a baby on their hip. SCUM. But we also have migrant workers planting pot plots in our hills, traipsing across our land with machete's on occassion. If I were to have a problem, it'd take a PO 20-45 minutes to show up. We don't have enough regular cars for LEO... 

You live much closer to the urban areas between Toledo -Cleveland, right? Lake Erie is an international border... Hmmm

-scrt crk


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

soulsurvivor said:


> whew, take two steps back.... I'll try to wave hello at you all from my hammock in the "somewhere in the tropics" sun and fun.... no way I play war.


How big is that deserted tropical paradise you're headed too? If there are other people, you will have problems, esp. if you have more than they do...


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

tab said:


> Most of these solutions are great until faced with an army. An armoured vehicle is becoming standard issue for many police departments and who is to say they cannot be commandeered. Then there is the back up, it probably would not be just one vehicle. A dozen ATVs with armed people thrown in, etc. This is the type of scenerio that highlites the need for community. That can be a difficult prep.


Communities, with citizens with high capacity magazines, that know how to shoot!  will be better off than folks with small capacity hunting rifles...


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

I personally am surrounded by Amish...

So I will be on the lookout for Amish Overlords.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I know the local welder and diesel mechanic has enough material to built a tougher machine than that. Most rural communities would have similar people. It is an interesting thought though, the bad guys will mobilize fast if they aren't half way there now.


----------



## C_Brice (Oct 14, 2008)

OK, they have it. Pretty isn't it. Couldn't care less. 

Ya know what gives those folks power? The laws do. Just like any form of government control it only affects the law abiding. If you were to release the law abiding folk from law and civilian rules of engagement those so called bad guys wouldn't last a day. Will others crop up? Of coarse for we will always have evil among men. But to arbitrarily think that if SHTF they are gonna take over is backwards.

You tell me what kinda chance the cartels would have if you unleash a bunch of PO'd Texans lose on em with shoot on sight permission. Nil.

CB


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

It looks like a low rider, not meant for off road. Doesn't look like 4wd. I figure the safest places would be remote, and not easy to get to. In a shtf situation these guys won't be the only threat, and will likely prey on easier targets.


----------



## machinist (Aug 3, 2010)

We're not too worried about that sort of thing. 
-It's a long ways from here to Mexican gang territory.
-In between us and them are places like Texas, Oklahoma, Louisiana, Missouri, and some other well known ******* refuges. Good luck making it through there with that thing.
-There's a few rivers between here and there. Those things don't float real good. 
-We live in farming and logging country. Lots of heavy equipment around here, too.

Looks to me like that vehicle thing loosely resembles a meat smoker. Oughta work for one anyway. Call me when the meat gets done. I'll bring some barbeque sauce.


----------

